# I'm having an open house in Porto!



## DrShelly (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm having an open house at my chiropractic office on Saturday November 13! Any and all is welcome to attend. There will be quite a few english speaking people, and it will be a good place to meet new people!

There will be snacks, drinks, a raffle, and free massages and chiropractic sessions!

Feel free to stop by and say hi anytime between 3 and 6.

Rua do Bonfim 112º - 4ºandar
Porto 4349
(right by Campo 24 de Agosto metro)

Tel: 935169763


----------

